# near Decatur AL - Old Cabin and 3 acres



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.valleymls.com/(ipstm1ys3wtkm2etsuqk1c55)/propertyDetails.aspx?mls=293279

www.valleymls.com 293279

I'll stop after this one, but look at this cabin and it has 3 acres.

It's near Decatur and one could work in Huntsville AL.
(Marshall Space Flight Center, and where Base Relignment is coming 2010).

Just thought someone might be looking for a cabin and a bit of land. and the price is at $59,900.

Angie


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love that cabin!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh my, that is a beautiful log cabin!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I love this! I could move right in and be at home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

sigh and double sigh..looks like a really cool place


----------



## chubba (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't tempt me! I live in the UK and your prices are much lower than we have to pay here for a house and land. My OH would have us move the US at the drop of a hat:walk:


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

i wish i could have come upon something like that when we moved  that is a beautiful piece of history and i would have been honored to live in such a beautiful home


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've got an email to the RE agent to get the listing page with the directions. I want to go give it a closer look. And I'm trying to figure out how I can get a look at the kitchen.

And on first three reads of the listing, I missed that it has 2 bathrooms, not just one.

My family thinks it looks like me. 

Angie


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I can't get either link to work...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The type in the address 

www.valleymls.com

and when it comes up in the bottom of the search box you can type in the listing number - which is 293279


I don't know why the direct link is not working.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here, I'll post the photos I pulled off the listing and uploaded...

Here's the Front of the Cabin



The Side of the Cabin



And here's the entrance 




There are two or three more photos on the listing site.

Angie


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The classic dog trot, 2 story cabin. What a sweet place to be a kid in. 

I have spent the week electrifying a kitchen remodel in a lake house of a WM executive, the cabinets alone were over $ 30K, two refrigerators, (plus the wine refrigerator...)two dishwashers, self closing drawers; outrageous to need such excesses when a cabin like this is all a person really needs. Give me a comfortable cabin, a garden to scratch around in, a porch and rockin' chair fer sittin', what else does a body need.

We have lost sight of what really relaxes you and traded it for entertainment and keep busy activities. Does several thousand dollars worth of household electronics really calm and restore the spirit?


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Decatur is a really nice place! You are close enough to Huntsville to have a good job, but you would be living in an area where agriculture is still #1. The price is right too, decatur can get expensive with the TN river running through it...

Hope someone deserving gets it!

Justin


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL..now if I only had 59,000 friends who'd each loan me a dollar..ROFLOL..that is a lovely area..been through it many times..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> LOL..now if I only had 59,000 friends who'd each loan me a dollar..ROFLOL..that is a lovely area..been through it many times..



I mailed the link to my counterpart at work, he's in Maryland. He said he liked it for himself and the land, but his wife would not live in it. he also said that he could write a check for it....... Arg-g-g-g-g-!

Angie


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Angie, I really like that! As I was looking at it I was thinking maybe just a little more land for privacy. Then I read "Land backs up to Wheeler wildlife refuge." I obviously don't know the area but if I were looking I would make that the first one on the list to go see!

Are you going to go see it???

Angela


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I got with the Real Estate agent today and went through the house. I'll put a couple of photos here, they can be clicked on to go to the Webshot's album with all the photos.

The Cabin is his mother's and she's getting older so they are going to sell this and her move closer or in with him and his family. The house was in Tennessee and they had a house moving company take it apart and number the logs and then put it back together here. The lady did the clinking. foam, chicken wire, and a cement type of mixture. I don't know how she got the king sized bed up those stairs, and neither did her son. 


here's the living room. The fireplace has a gas heater in it.



Here's the outside wall side of the kitchen. It's 1/2 kitchen on the backside of big room, and eating area on the other side.



this is the inside wall side of the kitchen part.


This is how it appears from the lower road



and this is from the higher part of the road where I parked. It's about 1/2 way switch backed from the lower road shot. 



There are more inside and outside shots in the album.
(It's 41 miles from my current home, and about that from work, and right now I"m 10 miles from work. )

Angie


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh my..will he rent it out?? Like for the next 3 years until I could get a mortgage????

forgot to add that when I've lived in very old homes, I've just taken out the stair risers to get furniture up those narrow stairs..pop them out and nail them back in


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

C'mon Angie..what's 40 miles? LOL..you know you love it


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I mailed the link to my counterpart at work, he's in Maryland. He said he liked it for himself and the land, but his wife would not live in it. he also said that he could write a check for it....... Arg-g-g-g-g-!
> 
> Angie


Well good. Tell him to write a check for it. To the sellers, on your behalf. :cowboy:

It's beautiful, Angie. I'd live there (well, if I could breathe that is. In my magical world where asthma doesn't exist anyways!) in less than a heartbeat.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

I want it. If only we had some money. Oh my word, it is just up my alley. Too bad we're broke, unemployed, and in California.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm sorry about those limiting conditions, psr13. 

What's funny, there is an HT coming from an adjoining state that is seriously looking at it, and may move there. I've been giving them as much information as I can.

I'd love for an HT'er to have it. 

Angie

PS: when those conditions get worked out, I'll put on my cabin looking hat for you!


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm sorry about those limiting conditions, psr13.
> 
> What's funny, there is an HT coming from an adjoining state that is seriously looking at it, and may move there. I've been giving them as much information as I can.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Unfortunately, this is one of the worst places to be looking for work right now.


----------

